# Pocketgo CFW v1.0 10/06-2019



## 3DSDSXL (Jun 25, 2019)

THE END


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jun 25, 2019)

Did the screen tearing get fixed?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 15, 2019)

Never heard of this one, seems nice for the collection

Any hw info on it, are is it identical to bittboy?
Same CFW as bittboy?

[Edit]
Nevermind,Ok , seen the video,

Thanks


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Jul 16, 2019)

@Moderator can you change the titles post to
*Pocketgo CFW v1.1 16/07-2019*

And to all new cf updated as above read the changelog  enjoy


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice,

Think i get this one also, cause it seems i bit more confy in the hands and the shoulder buttons is a nice extra;


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Aug 1, 2019)

New cfw v1.2 is now live enjoy people


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Aug 1, 2019)

@Moderator can you change the titles post to
*Pocketgo CFW v1.2 01/08-2019*


----------



## emmerrei (Aug 6, 2019)

Any plan to make the video-out working or there is a hardware limit for that?


----------



## moviecouple1995 (Aug 10, 2019)

Is there any way to change the Hi-Ban PocketGo logo. Not a fan of it and would love something a bit more modern looking.


----------



## -Smokey- (Sep 1, 2019)

Does this custom firmware fix the screen tearing/slow down issues on certain games?


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Oct 5, 2019)

Pocketgo cfw updated


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 28, 2019)

I got one of a pocketgo: love it, but I'll be damd if I can find where the CFW version is listed...[ in the console]... anyone know?

I don't want to break what works, just got it recently 
FYI, well worth the $35 USD.


----------

